# Серьёзные проблемы с nvidia

## qubic

почему новые дрова 6000чной серии так сильно тормозят?

Тема изменена svyatogor'ом

----------

## bobr[x3]

Сначала тему смени, а потом вопросы задавай.

----------

## qubic

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> Сначала тему смени, а потом вопросы задавай.

 

уже запрещено говорить правду  :Laughing: 

каороче с тех пор как у нвидии случился очередной выкидых 6000ой серии дров у меня испортиля апетит и я теряю в весе. а вообще они очень сильно тормазят во всяком случае на мобильном фх5600 glxgear даёт только 1к фпсов в то время когда 5000чная 3,5k fps к сожалению старые дрова собираются только на старом ядле всё что раньше 2.6.8.1 что делать не знаю. можен есть пач?

----------

## bobr[x3]

Ты не правду говоришь, а хамишь. Иди на ЛОР, там это любят.

----------

## qubic

ничего тут не поделать правда делает больно

----------

## bobr[x3]

Только тебе. У меня все замечательно именно с таким железом. Я бы тебе больше рассказал, да не хочу, честное слово. Больно уж ты груб.

----------

## User Unknown

GF MX440 и на 2.6.8.1 и на 2.6.10-r6 работает быстрее, чем 66, 67 версии для винды.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> Только тебе. У меня все замечательно именно с таким железом. 

 

   Я вот переустанавливаю систему после "обновления", обнаруживаю много неприятных изменений. В частности, дрова  nvidia не работают, запускаю иксы под nv. 

   Да, я ставлю 64-битную версию Gentoo.

   Так вот,на установленный nvidia-kernel модуль xorg пишет, что нет такого драйвера, а модуль, установленный инсталлятором от NVIDIA просто подвешивает иксы на старте.

   И все, только модуль nv работает. Очень грустно, ведь до "обновлений" все работало? :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sa10

Прошу прощения за замечание, но надеюсь обойдемся без обид....

Уважаемый qubic, если Вы не хотите получить гнусную и печальную репутацию безнадежного мудака измените тему своего сообщения.

Слово "сосет" в данном контексте придает грубый и вульгарный смысл Ващему сообщению.

Это не уместно в обществе приличных людей, к каковым, я надеюсь, Вы себя хотели бы причислить.

Подобные фразы могут незаслуженно нанести оскорбление чувствам людей являющихся счастиливыми обладателями видеокарт nvidia

Уверен, что у Вас не было такого намерения.

Надеюсь на  наличие разума и чувства юмора, и предлагаю, таки, изменить тему сообщения. 

Это делается так:

Открываете  свое сообщение, ищете кнопку edit и меняете слово "сосет", на, например, "тормозит"

Затем жмете на кнопку submit

Совершенно нет необходимости каждый раз при неудаче переустанавливать систему. 

Если изучаем Linux, то забвываем привычные для виндовс методики. 

В середине 90-х у всех админов обслуживающих win95 была стандартная регулярная процедура - раз в 2 месяца переустановить все win95 , без учета их состояния.  

Я понимаю, хочется скорее, но, в случае с gentoo, переустановка системы не дает надежды справиться с проблемой быстрее. 

Это дисциплинирует, учит, заставляет решить проблему, поднимает наш экспиренс и т.д. 

эрик реймонд  писал на эту тему: http://lafox.net/docs/Hacker-HOWTO.htmlLast edited by sa10 on Tue Feb 22, 2005 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## User Unknown

2sa10, Топик не принадлежит Гоблину!  см. внимательнее ник автора. В остальном согласен полностью.

----------

## viy

qubic: сдается мне, что не nvidia, а ты у нее в силу причин, находящихся между стулом и клавиатурой.

sa10: respect.

И сало я тоже люблю  :Wink: , с чесночком да с борщом хорошим!

----------

## sa10

 *User Unknown wrote:*   

> 2sa10, Топик не принадлежит Гоблину!  см. внимательнее ник автора. В остальном согласен полностью.

 

Пардон, в самом деле ошибся  :Cool: 

Я слепой и старый, увы...

----------

## Double

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

>  *bobr[x3] wrote:*   Только тебе. У меня все замечательно именно с таким железом.  
> 
>    Я вот переустанавливаю систему после "обновления", обнаруживаю много неприятных изменений. В частности, дрова  nvidia не работают, запускаю иксы под nv. 
> 
>    Да, я ставлю 64-битную версию Gentoo.
> ...

 

 у меня была ситуевина когда после установки xorg +nvidia  при старте иксов я получал ошибку что типа модуль nvidia  not found вылечилось  это установкой кроме nvidia-kernel еще и nvidia-glx

----------

## sa10

 *Double wrote:*   

>  *Rainbow goblin wrote:*    *bobr[x3] wrote:*   Только тебе. У меня все замечательно именно с таким железом.  
> 
>    Я вот переустанавливаю систему после "обновления", обнаруживаю много неприятных изменений. В частности, дрова  nvidia не работают, запускаю иксы под nv. 
> 
>    Да, я ставлю 64-битную версию Gentoo.
> ...

 

Если мы бережно относимся к системе, то перед каждым обновлением, если оно большое, делаем backup,   если пакетов обновлялось немного, откатываем их назад, правда иногда глюки обнаруживаются спустя время, но разобраться почти всегда можно.

Систем ведь не немая, она всегда довольно внятно говорит что не так.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *Quote:*   

>  у меня была ситуевина когда после установки xorg +nvidia  при старте иксов я получал ошибку что типа модуль nvidia  not found вылечилось  это установкой кроме nvidia-kernel еще и nvidia-glx

 

   Делал. И библиотечку эмулятора для nvidia (у меня 64битная система) ставил. И без него пробовал. Попробовал все варианты, не работает, только с nv. Интересно, что это после "обновлений".

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Систем ведь не немая, она всегда довольно внятно говорит что не так.

 

ух, смелое заявление....

как вам внятность подобной мессаги

```
Segmentation fault
```

 :Wink: 

На мой взгляд, о внятности сообщений об ошибках можно говорить только в случае, когда им кто-то способен внимать. А вот это под силу только более или менее квалифицированному пользователю, который ещё и программером должен быть немного, а перед тем как научиться понимать причину ошибок, потратил на изучение смежных ситуаций весьма немалое время.

----------

## viy

 *fank wrote:*   

> как вам внятность подобной мессаги
> 
> ```
> Segmentation fault
> ```
> ...

 

Если есть core (ulimit -c unlimited), gdb тебе все расскажет. А если прога с отладочной информацией, да еще и для gdb, то даже и покажет кусок исходника, который вызвал sigsegv.

----------

## fank

2 viy

не понято.... как я и предполагал....

моя интенция не имела своей целью вызов умников на интеллектуальную дуэль

вопрос в том, что gdb человеку, не знающему, что такое с или асм, нафиг не нужен

просто меня немного задело подобное утверждение в силу определённых причин, одной из которых является тот факт, что многие люди, уже обладающие некоторыми познаниями в чём-то, не в состоянии понять мотивы человека, задающего вопрос... по той простой причине, что им [назовём их гуру] трудно поставить себя на место спрашивающего и рассматривать вопрос с его позиций. Это печально....

----------

## viy

Хм... дело в том, что gentoo предоставляет высокую степень свободы, однако требует для этого познаний выше низкого и даже среднего уровня. Если не хочешь лезть в дебри, пользуй rpm-based дистрибутивы, чем доставишь себе и окружающим гораздо меньше хлопот.

Что касается "не каждый умеет распознать то, что ему система говорит" (я так понял мысль). Это профанский подход. Я бы даже сказал --- виндозный! Система всегда говорит, если ей что-то не нравиться. Другой вопрос, что не каждый в состоянии это увидеть. И это уже вопрос опыта. И ни один "умник" здесь не откажеться помочь. И гуру в скобочки брать не надо.

И правильно было сказано, что надо постараться увидеть все самому! А если лень, то есть 2 пути:

1) использовать другой дист-в, я уже сказал, что gentoo не прост для новичков;

2) платить деньги за консультации.

Из своего опыта --- много раз я порывался задать вопрос (на форуме, в irc'е --- не важно). Но останавливался, т.к. ставил себя на место знающих людей. И в большинстве случаев я понимал, что мне скажут RTFM!!! И лез я читать, и крайне редко после чтения доков у меня оставались вопросы.

А если оставались, то толькотогда я начинал "гнать волну" где-либо...

Советую попробовать не тащить "умников" вниз к себе, а стараться тянуться выше --- это будет гораздо полезнее.

----------

## sa10

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) использовать другой дист-в, я уже сказал, что gentoo не прост для новичков;
> 
> 

 

Все верно, но что касается новичков наверное нельзя согласится полностью.

Если на самом деле есть желание погрузится в тему, то gentoo именно то, что нужно.

Ибо - Gentoo не дает поблажек не прощает дилентантизьма и не позволит без усилий и реальных знаний запусить систему.

Только на Gentoo начинаешь быстро и глубоко узнавать систему.

Учишься гораздо быстрее. Ощущение контроля над системой намного сильнее.

Это как раз то, что нужно именно новичку. Впрочем, не только ему, это всем нужно.

Только "пруль" у новичка должен быть неимоверный

----------

## User Unknown

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    у меня была ситуевина когда после установки xorg +nvidia  при старте иксов я получал ошибку что типа модуль nvidia  not found вылечилось  это установкой кроме nvidia-kernel еще и nvidia-glx 
> 
>    Делал. И библиотечку эмулятора для nvidia (у меня 64битная система) ставил. И без него пробовал. Попробовал все варианты, не работает, только с nv. Интересно, что это после "обновлений".

 

Сдается мне, что у тебя в ядре живет rivafb драйвер. А как гласит руководство к драйверам nvidia (которое RTFM) Драйвера конфликтуют с rivafb. поэтому при сборке ядра, если вы хотите использовать наши драйвера, то отключите поддержку rivafb в ядре. пересобери ядро и попробуй поиграть с 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Хм... дело в том, что gentoo предоставляет высокую степень свободы, однако требует для этого познаний выше низкого и даже среднего уровня. Если не хочешь лезть в дебри, пользуй rpm-based дистрибутивы, чем доставишь себе и окружающим гораздо меньше хлопот.

 

предлагаю полазить по форумам красношапочников....

проблем там ничуть не меньше  :Smile: 

между прочим, любой дистр и задумывается как решающий какие-то проблемы, пусть меня кто-нить опровергнет

 *Quote:*   

> Что касается "не каждый умеет распознать то, что ему система говорит" (я так понял мысль). Это профанский подход.

 

я бы поправил "не каждый пока умеет распознать то, что ему система говорит"

это не профанский подход, это подход новичка

 *Quote:*   

> И это уже вопрос опыта. И ни один "умник" здесь не откажеться помочь. И гуру в скобочки брать не надо.

 

```
...И в большинстве случаев я понимал, что мне скажут RTFM!!!
```

 *Quote:*   

> Советую попробовать не тащить "умников" вниз к себе, а стараться тянуться выше --- это будет гораздо полезнее.

 

не собирался никого никуда тащить, непонятно, почему тебя это так задело

я вообще ни про кого не говорил конкретно, ни про себя, ни про тебя...

ммм.... на остальные вопросы уже давно ответил Фрейд

а тут вообще одни противоречия самому себе... ничего не понятно...

 *Quote:*   

> Все верно, но что касается новичков наверное нельзя согласится полностью.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ибо - Gentoo не дает поблажек не прощает дилентантизьма и не позволит без усилий и реальных знаний запусить систему. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Это как раз то, что нужно именно новичку. Впрочем, не только ему, это всем нужно. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Только "пруль" у новичка должен быть неимоверный

 

в сущности, опять не понято, а два последних поста - лучшее подтверждение моих слов

кстати, не могу похвастаться тем, что много читал нерусскоязычных форумов/конференций, но ни разу не видел ответа на заданный новичком вопрос типа:

 *Quote:*   

> man то-то и то-то

 

или:

 *Quote:*   

> RTFM

 

----------

## viy

Меня это не задело, но ты просил встать на ступеньку задающего подобные вопросы новичка, понять мотивы. Вот мне непонятны мотивы использования слова "сосет", давай я встану на ту же ступеньку и мы поговорим на великом и могучем...

Было бы хорошо, если всегда можно было проигнорировать то, что тебе не нравиться --- в сети это возможно. Я же предпочел ответить так, как считаю.

Да, проблем везде навалом. Но в gentoo есть еще целый класс --- не те флажки, не те настройки make.conf, для бинарных дистрибутивов это не столь актуально. Основная моя мысль: взялся за гуж, не говори, что не дюж. Т.е. будь готов к проблемам и к тому, что с ними надо разбираться. Сделаешь что-то сам, разберешься --- самый кайф!

А копаться в чем-то новом, разбираться, учиться --- всегда классно. И все мы новички где-то...

----------

## GreenDragon

По поводу смены топика, если человек игнорирует просьбы окружающих - существуют модераторы.

В данной ситуации они выказали свое равнодушие.

----------

## fank

да я вовсе не говорил о лености ума, если человек не хочет сам разбираться в своей проблеме, а сразу же бежит за помощью на форум - то прямая ему дорога в противоположную сторону от текущего местоположения его компа, нафиг, то есть  :Smile: 

имелось в виду несколько другое...

задав на форуме глупый вопрос или, скажем, вопрос, не требующий для ответа тяжёлых мыслительных операций, новичок вправе получить на него полный и развёрнутый ответ, а не плевки вроде "читай матчасть", "RTFM" и т.д. Никто из присутствующих на форуме даже не подозревает о мотивации спросившего, однако все почему-то считают, что он сам поленился и не прочитал этот треклятый ман. Однако причин задать такой вопрос у человека спросившего может быть целая  тонна, например, катастрофическая нехватка времени на самостоятельный поиск ответа или просто недоступность средств поиска. Такая ситуация (в смысле, короткие и недвусмысленные ответы) может сильно расстроить человека, а как конечный результат, и отвратить его от дальнейшего продолжения изучения проблемы. Вот так и появляются, наверное, горе-компьютерные-спецы, гордо орущие на всех форумах и чатах, "Линух - фуфло !!!!!!" (да простит меня Линус за богохульство  :Smile:  ). Терпимее надо быть, вот что...

P.S. Про автора этого топика и говорить не нужно ничего - с ним и так всё ясно.

----------

